# Baywatch arms & accessories



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thought I would pass on a couple of items at reduced prices to the people of the forum. If anyone is interested just let me know. http://www.baywatcharms.com/baa_specials_081510.html


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

Tim Barry ( BAYWATCH TOWERS ) said:


> Thought I would pass on a couple of items at reduced prices to the people of the forum. If anyone is interested just let me know. Baywatch Arms & Accessories


nice price on that G23!


----------

